

Yes, you can live 43 minutes underwater without breathing - maremmano
https://translate.google.it/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=it&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmilano.repubblica.it%2Fcronaca%2F2015%2F05%2F26%2Fnews%2Fmilano_il_risveglio_miracoloso_di_michi_rimasto_per_quasi_un_ora_intrappolato_nelle_acque_del_naviglio-115301085%2F%3Fref%3DHREC1-23&edit-text=

======
paulhauggis
He lived, but barely. If he wouldn't have gotten to the hospital in time, he
would have died.

